
9/11 Families 'Ecstatic' They Can Finally Sue Saudi Arabia - codelion
http://news.yahoo.com/9-11-families-39-ecstatic-39-finally-sue-222121660--abc-news-topstories.html
======
error54
These people suing the Saudi Arabian government will be about as effective as
the victims of last weeks drone strike[1] trying to sue the U.S. government.
Even if the lawyers produce mountains of evidence that directly ties the Saudi
Arabian government to the 9/11 attacks, who is going to enforce the ruling?
The U.S. isn't going to strain relations with one of its few allies in the
middle east just because some people want to capitalize on a tragedy.

1-[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/13/world/middleeast/drone-
str...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/13/world/middleeast/drone-strike-in-
yemen-hits-wedding-convoy-killing-11.html)

------
sn0v
This is the first I'm hearing of one country's citizens suing another country
as a whole. How does it work?

~~~
jessedhillon
In the case of foreign debt, e.g. the case of Argentina and Elliot, the
country's assets under US jurisdiction can be seized.

~~~
sn0v
Isn't the Saudi kingdom capable of hitting back in terms of oil supplies?

~~~
gte910h
No, oil is oil is oil, you'd have to blockade a country to stop it from
getting oil in general, and oil from your wells just goes into a global pool.

